# ball python eating



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

um i boguht a ball ypthon like 8 days ago and i offered food yesterday and it didnt eat, it ate at the pet stroe the day i bopught it, the questions i ahve a are, does it take long for them to digest cause it hasnt pooped yet, and when i fed it i took everything out and lef tthe room for liek a half hour and it didnt eat it. the other thing is should i buy a heating pad, or is a heat lamp just fine, cauuse that is what i have now


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I wouldnt sweat it man.

If it ate at the store and it still looks and acts healthy
he should be fine. Just give it some time to get use 
to where hes at. Ball pythons are kinda picky eaters
they will not always eat on a regular basis. If you notice
your snake gettin skinny or acting sick make sure you take
it to a vet right away. I just have a uth for my ball python 
and it works just fine.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

also by its butt it has 2 things sticking out almost loiek horns, like its kinda weird i was just wonder if anyone has ever seen anyhting liek that


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are prolly spurs ( little legs i guess you could say )


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

how old/big is it?

google up some caresheets for ball pythons


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

He should come around soon.......


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

mrodge said:


> also by its butt it has 2 things sticking out almost loiek horns, like its kinda weird i was just wonder if anyone has ever seen anyhting liek that
> [snapback]1129424[/snapback]​





timmyshultis said:


> they are prolly spurs ( little legs i guess you could say )
> [snapback]1130974[/snapback]​


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

the bad thing is ive had it for like almost 3 weeks and it hasnt pooped or eaten


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

is it not pooping a bad thing?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

mrodge said:


> is it not pooping a bad thing?
> [snapback]1140240[/snapback]​


It would be if he was eathing and not pooping.

If he hasnt eatin in awhile, hes got nothing to poop


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

you should buy a heating pad. so the snake can warm his belly easier and it helps digest food.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Can you post pictures of this snake? Was it purchased from a pet store or breeder? Wild caught or captive bred?


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been searching on ball pythons for awhile..My birthday is coming up and im hoping my boyfriend is going to get me one. Here is a site that has some good info. Yes the "things" on his butt are called spurs. They used to be hind legs. This should give you some information.

http://www.anapsid.org/ball.html

I hope this helps! Lemme know if it does.









*Branday


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

umm remeber the last one i had
hes about the oppsite , heathy big and active, i got him from a pet store, but he ate there, im pretty sure hes captive and he hasnt eaten or pooped in about 3 weeks


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mrodge said:


> umm remeber the last one i had
> hes about the oppsite , heathy big and active, i got him from a pet store, but he ate there, im pretty sure hes captive and he hasnt eaten or pooped in about 3 weeks
> [snapback]1142645[/snapback]​


How do you know he ate there? Do you trust this pet store to actually tell you the truth? Do they keep feeding records for all their snakes with a date and what it ate if anything for each feeding? Do you know for a fact that it's a captive bred or are you going on what they "think?" 99.9% of Balls sold at pet stores are bush babies. I figured after your last experience you'd go with a reputable online dealer that would ship you something at half the price for a healthy captive bred.

3 weeks without feeding really isn't that huge...if you know the history of the snake...definately know it. Balls can be quite finicky when it comes to eating. My guys will go strong for a couple months and then will skip for a few weeks. It took us almost 2 months to get our Albino Burmese to start eating. Now he won't skip a meal.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

We had a ball python at my work and it hasn't ate in 4 months. It was still fat and healthy.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea the one that i bought it from is pretty clean and they keep records of what they feed it , when and if it ate or not


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

last tiem i bought one they explained to me that they had problems with some of they eating


----------

